# Misa I Do Collection for Spring 2013



## Dalylah (Apr 7, 2013)

Misa has released their I Do Collection for spring 2013. These colors are obviously intended for bridal looks but they also look like some great work colors too. Do any of these interest you?





The collection includes:





Source: Vampy Varnish

Misa Hitched





Source: Vampy Varnish

Misa I Do





Source: Vampy Varnish

Misa Kiss the Bride





Source: Vampy Varnish

Misa Mr &amp; Mrs





Source: Vampy Varnish

Misa Something Borrowed





Source: Vampy Varnish

Misa Together As One


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty in pinks.. nice soft shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

Really cute shades!


----------



## jsarina (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice. Not thrilling. But, nice.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

I love them all but the white one. I have a super weak spot for pink polish no matter if it is bright or pale!


----------

